# H: O&G's/Tyranids/Random bitz W: SM/Ravenwing Batallion/new SM stuff



## Captain_Obvious (Mar 28, 2012)

Hello again 

i have had a massive clearout of my hobby space and have decided to put up some of my old mini's for trade.

40k:

Tyranids:

Hive Tyrant w/ Wings and Heavy venom cannon (all new plastic kit and wings are removable)
Swarmlord (Metal body legs and tail, but rest is from new kit)
2 Broodlords (one metal and the other is from Space Hulk)
1 carnifex with 2 pairs of scything talons 
16 Genestealers w/ Rending claws extended carapace
6 Warriors (2 with deathspitters and talons and 4 with rending claws and talons)
14-16 Hormagaunts
6 Termagants

40k:

Space Wolves:

1 Rhino
2 Razorbacks w/ tllc (tops can be interchanged to be used as Rhino's)
10 Wolf scouts 1 w/ Heavy Bolter
5 Skyclaws

WHF (O&G's):

15-20 NG archers w/ command
25-35 NG's with full command
2 Fanatic's
1 Doom Diver
1 Orc BSB on foot
1 Orc Warboss on Boar with Hand Weapon and Shield
1 Black Orc Warboss converted from AOBR Warboss (missing axe head but can easily be replaced)

and there is some other random bits and bobs i'll turn out and add to here.

Basically i am looking for new/unopened (preferably) or built and undercoated (depends on the condition of the mini's) Space Marine Batallion, Ravenwing Batallion or similar contents thereof (i.e tactical squads, vanilla bikes, rhino's, speeders etc) or whatever you have SM wise i'll consider it.

Reason why i am asking is because i am aiming to enter for Throne of Skulls 40k 2012, and i am going to make a White Scars Army  (For the Khan and the Emperor!!) I am looking to trade primarily, but would consider ££ if the right person came along.

Feel free to message me on this thread or PM me.

Peace out,

captain Obvious.


----------

